# برنامج Mastercam X4 MU2



## حمدى 12 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..


برنامج Mastercam X4 MU2








اولا تثبيت برنامج Mastercam X4 

http://updates.mastercam.com/X4/rele...rcamX4-web.exe

ثانيا برنامج Mastercam X4 MU2 الحديث

http://updates.mastercam.com/x4/mu2/mastercamx4-mu2-web.exe

الكراك برنامج Mastercam X4 MU2

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jjwtnltx2ly


مهم جيداااااااااا
تثبيت برنامج Mastercam X4 MU2، حدد نوع سيم> NetHASP وليسه HASP حدد خيار NetHASP فقط 


مع تحيات حمدى 12
غزة الهاشم 
:73:​


----------



## م عبدالرحمن عطية (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*CAD & CAM Together*

أخي الكريم ...
جزاك الله خيرا:12::12::12: ... لأني كنت أبحث عن هذا البرنامج

ولكن ... لي سؤالان إذا سمحت لي:

1) مالفرق بين الـ *Mastercam X4 والـ **Mastercam X4 MU2 ؟؟؟ أقصد بهذا هل هما نفس البرنامج أم توزيعتان مختلفتان ؟؟؟ فإذا كانا نفس البرنامج ... فأيهما أحدث أو أكفأ في العمل والتعامل؟؟؟*

* 2) هل يوجد إسطوانة أو دروس أو كتب أو أي شئ ... أي شئ لتعليم البرنامج يمكن توفيرها؟؟؟ لأني تعلمت مؤخرا التعامل مع برنامج السوليد ووركس (برنامج CAD ) وأريد أن أبدأ في عملية الـ CAM وعندما بحثت في موقع السوليد ووركس عن برنامج للـ CAM وجدت أن أفضل البرامج الذي تدعم السوليد ووركس هو التوب سوليد فكيف تنصحني أن أبدا؟؟؟*
* 
وجزاكم الله خيرا مرة أخري...*​


----------



## كريم الهواري (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شاكرين مهللين مشكووووووووور


----------



## حمدى 12 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..


رد لى اخ م . عبد الرحمن عطية 

1) لا فرق بينهم هم نفس البرنامج ولكن Mastercam X4 MU2 احدث من Mastercam X4 
مهم لازم تنزيل برنامج Mastercam X4 أول وثم تنزيل Mastercam X4 MU2

2) نعم يوجد إسطوانة لتعليم البرنامج Mastercam X Mill video tutorial
هذا الرابط موضوعى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130349.html


----------



## م عبدالرحمن عطية (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير أخ حمدي وشكرا على إهتمامك وآسف ع التأخير في الرد*
* ولكن لي سؤال: لماذا يلزمني تنزيل برنامج Mastercam X4 أول وثم تنزيل Mastercam X4 MU2 ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## حمدى 12 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..


رد لى اخ م . عبد الرحمن عطية 

1) برنامج  Mastercam X4 هو ملفات اساسى وبرنامج Mastercam X4 MU2 هو ملفات احدث وبركب على Mastercam X4 
 وبدوم برنامج Mastercam X4 بنزيل Mastercam X4 MU2


----------



## أحمد رأفت (7 ديسمبر 2009)

هل من الممكن طريقة التنصيب


----------



## م عبدالرحمن عطية (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أشكرك يا أخ حمدي ع المتابعة
وآسف عالتأخير في الرد بسبب مشاكل في النت عندي
لقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج لكني لا أجد الكراك حتي في ملف الكراك المرفق ولم أجد أي شئ لتفعليل البرنامج
وعند فتح البرنامج يظهر لى رسالة No Sim Found
فما العمل ؟؟؟ ... مع العلم أني قمت بإختيار نوع الـ Sim هو الـ NetHasp​


----------



## mohammed_010 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف شكر على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم

هلا تكرمت علينا بتوضيح حل مشكلة (لا يوجد سيم) هذه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (9 يناير 2010)

وما هو السيم أصلا هل هو نوع من الدنجل


----------



## حمدى 12 (10 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ياخوان لقد شرحت فيديو قبل شهر هذا عنوان 
درس تنزيل برنامج mastercamx4 و mastercamx4-mu2 وشرح لعمل الكرك وجى كود 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t168489.html


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكر الله لك

وآسفين على إزعاجك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وعلمك من علمه النافع

وصل يا باشا الدرس رفع الله قدرك في الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## هشام المتوكل (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## maqsoud (23 يوليو 2010)

أخي حمدي لقد قمت بتحميل الأسطوانة التعليمية أسأل اله العلي القدير أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم.
كم تمنيت لو تأتينا بأسطوانات تعليمية بمستوى متقدم؛
في إنتظار ردكم أسأل اله التوفيق و الصحة و العافية لكم
أخوك المغربي.


----------



## حمدى 12 (23 يوليو 2010)

أخي maqsoud
ليس عندى بأسطوانات تعليمية بمستوى متقدم لو عندى لقمت بتحميل على ملتقى المهندسين العرب
ياخى


----------



## عمرو زكريا (13 أبريل 2012)

نفس المشكلة عندي 
sim not found
برجاء المساعدة


----------

